# Fliegenfischeranfängertreffen??



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2003)

Möchte mich auf diesem Wege nochmal extra bei Martin bedanken, der auf dem Anglerboardtreffen am Edersee wirklich vielen der anwesenden Boardies sowoh lerste grundlagen im Werfen beigebracht hat, wie später auch noch im Fliegenbinden.
Ich selber habe mir ja praktisch das Fliegenwerfen selber beigebracht und gleich gestaunt, wie viel so ein paar kleine Tipps doch gleich ausmachen können.
Das hat mich aber auch gleich auf die Idee gebracht, dass man doch mal sop ein Treffen für Leute organisieren könnte, die mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen wollen.
Martin hat mehr oder weniger zugesagt und  hätte sogar ein passendes Gewässer dafür parat, dasdie ganze Geschichte nicht zu trocken werden muss.
Wäre doch mal ne interessante Geschichte für das nächste Frühjahr (April/Mai).
Oder wie denkt Ihr darüber??
Wenn man grob wüsste ob Interesse besteht und wie viele Leute evtl. kommen würden, könnte man das ja organisatorisch in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. September 2003)

Jo,

Interesse wär auf jeden Fall da bei mir, nur in welchem Raum sollte sich denn dann das Ganze abspielen?

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2003)

Wird dann wohl irgendwo bei Martin um die Ecke sein, nehme ich an.
Kann mich leider nicht mehr genau erinnern, weil das war irgendwie alles auf dem AB - Treffen am Edersee


----------



## marioschreiber (8. September 2003)

Prinzipiell ja!

Ich bin was das angeht ja eher der "Grobe".
Hier an der Küste heist es eher "Weit und nicht schön!".
Ich kann und möchte noch viel lernen.

Wo ist die wichtigste Frage!


----------



## Truttafriend (8. September 2003)

Interesse ist wiirklich da. 
Für mich beginnt aber hinter der Elbe schon Nordtirol. Das wo ist auch für mich das wichtigste. So bis Hannover (Mitteltirol) würde kein Problem sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2003)

Hab Martin schon angeklickt, dass er den Ort rausgibt
Freut mich aber, dass schon so kurz nach ertsellen des Threads schon  Interesse da ist.
Dann wirds wohl auch was werden


----------



## sebastian (8. September 2003)

bin kein fliegenfischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2003)

@ sebastian: 
Gerade für solche wie Dich sollte das Treffen auch sein: 
Frag mal Laksos und Laksine oder Case, wie schnell die bei Martin lernten, zwischen 10 und 20 Meter Schnur zu kontrollieren.


----------



## fly-martin (8. September 2003)

Hallo

Das Gewasser wäre in der Nähe von Paderborn ( Hövelhof ). Es ist ein sogenannter Forellenzirkus den ein Freund von mir leitet - aber.... er hat sehr regide Reglements und einen sehr guten Ruf!
Mein Kumpel selber ist begeisterter Fliegenfischer und hat an seinen Teichen auch schon etlichen Anglern das Fliegenfischen beigebracht.

Hinweis : ich bin nicht an den Teichen beteiligt - es ist nur ein Vorschlag!
Wer Alternativen hat sollte sich melden - ich stehe als Unterstützer bei den ersten Gehversuchen zur Verfügung - gesagt ist gesagt.

Man könnte Tagsüber werfen und fischen und abends gemeinsam binden.


----------



## buggs (8. September 2003)

Martin das ist doch super, gebe bitte den Termin rechtzeitig bekannt und Bambi & Buggs sind dabei Deine Kaffeelöfel kommen dann auch mit!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. September 2003)

Forellenzirkus ist doch für den Anfang ganz gut!

1. Mehr Platz als an vielen Bächen/Flüssen etc. an denen man mit mehrerern Leuten eh nicht fischen kann!

2. Macht es doppelt soviel Spass wenn man direkt einen gelungenen Einstand mit wenigstens einem Fisch feiern kann!

Freue mich schon drauf und hoffe, dass ich teilnehmen kann, sobald es soweit ist!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Ace (8. September 2003)

Hiermit melde ich ebenfalls starkes Interresse an:m schöne Idee


----------



## Hummer (8. September 2003)

Ich würde auch gern kommen! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Jungmefoangler (8. September 2003)

hm...ich würde auch kommen,wenn ich darf....und meine eltern mich da hin fahren.


----------



## Truttafriend (8. September 2003)

@Jungmefoangler

da kann man auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen. Ich würde an Stade für dich vorbeifahren#h


----------



## angeltreff (8. September 2003)

Auf jeden Fall, Martin war echt der Held des AB-Treffens. )


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2003)

> Martin war echt der Held des AB-Treffens. )


Deswegen ja auch die Idee.
Kann man da auch zelten am Forllenteich, Martin?
Würde dann ja nach dem Angeln und Binden für weitere weitere gemeinsame Aktionen wie Regenwald retten sprechen)


----------



## masch1 (9. September 2003)

Paderborn ist doch gleich um die Ecke:q :q :q 
wenns Terminlich passt bin ich da:z :z


----------



## Klausi (9. September 2003)

Ich habe mich auch erstmal angemeldet. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei. Hummer wir können doch zusammen fahren.


----------



## Mühle (9. September 2003)

Melde hiermit auch mal Interesse an. Kann auch noch viel dazulernen glaube ich. Paderborn wär ganz ok, kommt natürlich auf den Termin an...

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Michael Grabow (9. September 2003)

Paderborn wäre für mich auch ok. Wenn alles andere passt bin ich gerne dabei. By the way, Freitag ist im Verein ein lockeres zusammentreffen von Fliegenfischerei interessierten. Um Angeltouren zu planen, und um überhaupt mal zu sehen ob wir Gleichgesinnte finden.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (9. September 2003)

coll danke,muss nur eltern überreden,die sind da eher skeptisch mit *fremden*leuden aus dem *internet* aber termin steht noch nicht fest ,oder?


----------



## Truttafriend (9. September 2003)

@Jungmefoangler



> *fremden*leuden aus dem *internet*



wir sind doch nicht fremd    Du bist Jan aus Stade, 15 Jahre alt.
Ich bin Tim 32 Jahre alt aus Ahrensburg. Wir gehen beide gerne fischen.
Spaß beiseite. Ich versteh ihn schon. Wenn man nicht so im AB steckt kommt einem das schon komisch vor. Zeige inm doch mal die Bilder vom Ederseetreffen. Dann hat er vielleicht eine Vorstellung was für Gestalten das aus dem Internet sind.
Angelt dein Dad nicht? Er kann auch gerne mitkommen, wenn ihm dabei etwas unwohl ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2003)

> Zeige inm doch mal die Bilder vom Ederseetreffen


Dann aber die richtigen aussuchen, sonst darf er doch nicht mit:q :q


----------



## nikmark (9. September 2003)

Ich als Grobmotoriker :q :q  wäre sehr gerne dabei #h #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Jungmefoangler (9. September 2003)

dürfte wahrscheinlich mitkommen...kommen denn auch noch andere jugendlich oder nur erwachsene?


----------



## Truttafriend (9. September 2003)

> kommen denn auch noch andere jugendlich oder nur erwachsene?




Eigentlich kommen da nur Angler 

Ne, klar. Du würdest bestimmt nicht der einzige unter 17 sein.
Auf dem Ederseetreffen waren ja auch "junge Menschen". Und haben fische gefangen, wie man auf den Bildern eindrucksvoll sehen kann.#r


----------



## Jungmefoangler (9. September 2003)

ok,wird bestimmt lustig....#h


----------



## Impeesa (11. September 2003)

ich bin zwar noch neu auf diesem Board (die meisten sind mir fremd ) aber ein solches Treffen wäre cool.

Da ich gerade in diesem Sommer mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen habe. 

gruß
Impeesa


----------



## Truttafriend (11. September 2003)

Willkomen an Board#h 
Wäre doch schön wenn du dich da gleich miteinbringen könntest#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2003)

Ja willkommen, da kannste dann gleich mal Boardies life erleben


----------



## Forellenudo (11. September 2003)

Hi Boardis

Mein Sohn und ich sind natürlich auch dabei:m 

gruß udo

Und wenn Mühle will nehme ich in gleich mit


----------



## fly-martin (11. September 2003)

Hallo allerseits

Hier mal einige Infos :

- das Gewässer ist eine ehemalige Forellenzuchtanlage 
- der Besitzer ist ein aktiver und engagierter Fliegenfischer ( Spezialität : Hecht )
- an dem Gewässer ist der Bundesfischereischein Pflicht !
- es ist ein reines Angelgewässer ( kein Partypool ) - d.h. Grillen und z.B. Musikanlage ist nicht erlaubt

- es besteht keine Campingmöglichkeit - allerdings ist ein Campingplatz in der Nähe ( alternativ wäre auch ggf Übernachtung in einer Jugendherberge möglich )

- eine abendliche Bindesession wäre z.B. in einer Gaststätte machbar ( kann organisiert werden ) - dazu könnte ich noch weitere Fliegenfischer der Region einladen ( wir haben haben uns öfter zum Binden getroffen )

Dieses kann alles organisiert werden!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (11. September 2003)

binden wär nicht schlecht,dann lern ich das auch mal    aber ich weiss nicht ob alle,besonders jungangler den bundesfischereischein besitzen......


----------



## Impeesa (16. September 2003)

Hi ihr,
danke erst mal für das nette willkommen.

wann soll das Treffen denn sein???

gruß
Impeesa


----------



## Mikesch (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von martin _
> *
> - an dem Gewässer ist der Bundesfischereischein Pflicht !
> *



Es gibt keinen Bundesfischereischein, nur Landesfischereischeine!

Den Fischereischein seines Bundeslandes sollte jeder ordentliche Angler haben.


----------



## nikmark (16. September 2003)

Na klar, es gibt nur den Landesfischereischein, aber du darfst damit in jedem anderen Bundesland angeln. Ich denke, so war das auch gemeint   
Die Jungangler, die noch keinen Schein haben, können sich in ihrer Gemeinde den Jugendfischereischein erwerben (ohne Prüfung !). Die dürfen dann zwar nur in Begleitung Erwachsener mit gültigen Schein angeln, aber bei dem Treffen werden ja genügend vor Ort sein :m :m :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Kiki (16. September 2003)

Hallöchen,
würde mich Eurem Fliegenfischerkurs gerne anschließen.
(  Wenn Ihr auch Frauen in Eurer Männerrunde aufnehmt  )
Gruß Kerstin


----------



## nikmark (16. September 2003)

Hallo Kerstin,
willkommen im Board #h #h 
Du wirst jede Menge Spass hier haben und viele Informationen kriegen!
Wenn du dich ein wenig hier umguckst, wirst du den meist   netten Umgangston hier zu schätzen wissen und wir sind immer froh, das unsere Männerdomäne :q :q  von Frauen durchbrochen wird :m 

Ich komme aus Schwerte und nehm dich mit (wenn meine Frau JA sagt   


Nikmark


----------



## Dorsch1 (16. September 2003)

Also das Fliegenfischen würde mich auch mal stark interessieren.
Wenn man dann noch einiges lernt und die Grundeigenschaften des Fliegenfischens vermittelt bekommt dann ist das sicher eine super Sache.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...ich bin dabei.
Ich denke ich werde mit masch1 einfliegen.


----------



## Tiffy (16. September 2003)

Liegt am Termin. Ich hätte schon großes Interesse an einer solchen Veranstaltung. Leider ist das im Frühjahr aus Zeitgründen nichts mit meinem Fliegenfischerkurs geworden. Vielleicht schaffe ich ja nächstes Frühjahr den Einstieg. *großehoffnunghab*


----------



## fly-martin (16. September 2003)

Hallo

Tja - das ist ja ein reges Interresse!

Ich hab mit dem Besitzer der Anlage gesprochen und es ist dort kein Problem einen der Teiche komplett in Beschlag zu nehmen.
Auch eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zum grillen ist möglich - d.H. das Mittagessen ist gesichert!

Den Termin hatte Thomas ja mit "April/Mai" genannt - es wär auch kurzfristig möglich ( im Oktober wär soll es auch schöne Tage geben ) - was haltet Ihr davon ?

Ganz besonders freue ich mich wenn Damen dabei sind - meine Frau fischt auch mit der Fliege! Ach ja Kiki - bei den Bildern vom AB Treffen waren auch einige Damen eifrig dabei und haben geworfen und gebunden - schau mal nach oder frag Laksine.


----------



## buggs (16. September 2003)

Martin Oktober wäre noch möglich ein Wochende rauszuschlage,
Bambi wäre dann auch dabei.


----------



## Hummer (16. September 2003)

Oktober ist leider ausgebucht!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2003)

Ohje, bloss nicht Oktober: Keine Minute Zeit, und auch noch Hochzeits- und Geburtstag und ne Woche in Norge.
Ich wusste schon, warum ich aufs Frühjahr plädiert habe


----------



## Dorsch1 (16. September 2003)

Auch bei mir im Oktober keine Zeit.
Pilkergießen in Berlin z.B.


----------



## Ace (16. September 2003)

Oktober sähe auch bei mir eher schlecht aus.


----------



## nikmark (16. September 2003)

Es wäre doch eine wunderbare Gelegenheit unsere Frauen (oder Freundinnen) für das Angeln zu begeistern. 
Meine Frau mag zum Beispiel das Erlebnis mit der Fliegenrute, seitdem da mal so ein Film mit so nem Typen Namens B.Pitt (oder ähnlich) gelaufen ist. 
Sie sagt, Fliegenfischen ist elegant und hat etwas  Besonderes !!!(Erotisches ??????.... frag ich mich da !)

Meine Frau wäre mit dabei !!!

Nikmark


----------



## Kiki (16. September 2003)

Kann Deine Frau gut verstehen, mit B.Pitt als Angellehrer würde ich sofort einen Kurs belegen. Natürlich nur wegen seinen Fliegenfischkenntnissen 
Danke übrigens für den Tipp mit den Fotos Martin, sieht ja richtig gemütlich aus. Freue mich schon richtig auf den Kurs.
Kerstin


----------



## Laksine (17. September 2003)

Das Fiegenfischen bzw. das Werfenüben mit der Fliegenrute hat seeehr viel Spaß gemacht, wie man auf den Bildern vom AB-Treffen am Edersee ja nun sehen kann. Es war ungewohnt und anstrengend, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Es sieht so leicht aus, wenn man nur daneben steht. Zu dem Treffen können wir aber im Oktober garnicht und mit dem Frühjahr sieht es auch ziemlich mau aus, da wir unser Boot dann mal für's Jahr dauerhaft ins Wasser legen wollen. Mal sehen, ansonsten muß Martin nächstes Jahr den ganzen "Krempel" wieder an den Edersee mitnehmen!


----------



## fly-martin (17. September 2003)

Das ist wieder mal typisch : da gibt man sich Mühe um das Werfen und Binden an die Frau zu bringen und dann nennt sie das "hochwertige Angelgerät" einfach nur 


Krempel 


:e


----------



## Peter1 (17. September 2003)

Nutzt die Gunst der Stunde und füttert Eure Frauen an. Meinen Schatz konnte ich mit Teich/Fluß sitzen und bei einem lecker Bierchen auf Karpfen warten auch nicht so recht begeistern. Dank Brad und einem bayrischen Voralpenfluß hat sie Ihren Fischereischein gemacht und schwingt nun die Fliegengerte. Frauen kommen mit den Bewegungsabläufen oft besser klar als wir - sind halt schon etwas feinfühliger, die Mädels - und der aktive Aspekt, im Fließwasser stehen und in Bewegung sein, tut sein Übriges. An den Schrei beim ersten Fisch auf die Trockene kann ich mich ( und der Umkreis von 1 km ) noch lebhaft erinnern !
" Ich haaab Einen . Hiiiiilfe "
Was gibt es Schöneres als eine Frau, welche die Freude am Angeln teilt ?
Gruß 
Peter

Ps: Hi Martin, bevor Sie ihre eigene Rute hatte, hieß das Zeug auch Krempel !


----------



## Jungmefoangler (9. Oktober 2003)

ist inzwischen ein termin festgelegt?


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Oktober 2003)

genau! Lass das bloss nicht versanden:z


----------



## fly-martin (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Ne, also versanden lassen ist nicht... 

Terminfindung ist eher das Problem


----------



## AngelChris (12. Oktober 2003)

also ich möchte auch mal mein interesse ankündigen
wäre halt auch nur das problem meine eltern zu überreden
die lassen mich ja nichtmla mit meinen kumpels alleine zum nachtangeln, weil es ja sooooooo gefährlich ist:r 
so dürfen wir nur nachtangeln wenn unser jugendwart mitkommt:e 
aber da wären dann ja auch mehrere erwachsenen und somit ist es da ja wohl sichergenug.(hoffe das die das auch so sehen )


----------



## Bellyman (25. Oktober 2003)

Ja, Interesse hätte ich auch an einem Treffen........
Kommt bei mir auch etwas auf den Termin an.....
(Hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen, aber ich kanns ja lernen....)
Forellensee ist ja auch sehr gut, wo kann man schlafen?


----------



## Rotauge (25. Oktober 2003)

Ja, das ist ja klasse. Ich würd auch gerne kommen, ohne Frage.
Der Termin sollte mal festgelegt werden, bzw. 2 Alternativtermine, da im April mein Sohn konfirmiert wird und auch gibt's da einen kleinen Engpass. Also ich tendiere zum Mai.


----------



## Jungmefoangler (3. November 2003)

dann schlagt doch einfach ma n termin vor?
es wird sowieso denke ich ma keinen termin geben an dem wirklich alle können...


----------



## Hummer (3. November 2003)

> (Hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen, aber ich kanns ja lernen....)


 :q :q :q 

Vielleicht könnten wir zusammen fahren, Bellyman?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. November 2003)

Genau...einfach mal einen Termin festlegen und dann sehen wir ja wer alles kommt.
Allen kann man den Zeitraum eh nicht recht machen.


----------



## Bellyman (3. November 2003)

@Hummer
im Prinzip ja........  !


----------



## Uwe_H (9. November 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem Kurs zum Fliegenfischen und hätte sehr großes Interesse an dieser ganzen Geschichte...

das sollte unbedingt gemacht und organisiert werden...

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## fly-martin (10. November 2003)

Hallo

Das Einsteigertreffen im Fliegenfischen wirft seine Schatten vorraus !!

Ich hab mal einige Infos zusammengeschrieben und auf meine HP gestellt. Dort kann sich Jeder unverbindlich anmelden.

Seht hier : http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/fly-ab-treffen.html

Wer Anregungen oder Iden hat ( oder helfen möchte...) kann sich natürlich auch melden.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (13. November 2003)

Wollt ihr alle nicht mehr, oder seit ihr zu faul Martin mal kurz anzumailen?
Sonst wird das nie was und das ganze schläft ein!

Also los los los!

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Truttafriend (13. November 2003)

ich hab schon:m 

Paderborn? ist das eigentlich weit weg von Hamburg 

Los meldet euch an#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. November 2003)

Eigentlich eine gute Idee,
ich hab mich mal vorbehaltlich bei Martin angemeldet.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Kiki (3. Dezember 2003)

*Einsteigertreffen*

Sorry wegen der späten Zusage,
aber wir sind natürlich auch dabei.

Gruß Kiki & Impeesa


----------



## Bellyman (4. Dezember 2003)

O.K. ich komme...........
Brauch aber noch ein Bett......
Meine Rute bring ich auch mit.......


----------



## fischli (4. Dezember 2003)

*Einsteigertreffen*

Hallo,

ich habe zwar schon viel gelesen aber noch nichts geschrieben. Bei diesem Einsteigertreffen zum Fliegenfischen würde ich gerne mitmachen, muß man das Gerät mitbringen oder besteht zum ausleihen die Möglichkeit ? Ich bin blutiger Anfänger mit der Fliegenrute, würde diese Art der Fischerei aber gerne erlernen. Mein Angelrevier ist meist die Ostseeküste mit der Spinnrute auf Dorsch oder Meerforelle.

Gruß  fischli #h#h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Dezember 2003)

Herzlich willkommen an Board fischli#h 

Selbstverständlich bringen wir genug Leihgerät zum testen mit. So kannst du dir dann auch schon mal ein Bild von deiner nächsten Traumküstenrute machen. Viele Ruten werfen läßt einen den Kaufentscheidung leichter fällen.


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Auch mir hat das am Edersee uuuuuuuuunheimlich viel Spaß gemacht und darum wäre ich auch seeeeeehr gerne dabei!!!
Ich habe allerdings nur ein paar Streamer rumfliegen und keine "richtige Hardware"...
Also brauch ich Unterkunft und Rute&Rolle... (ein Ferkel, wer was schlimmes dabei denkt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :q)


----------



## fischli (4. Dezember 2003)

Hey,

das hört sich ja gut an, gleich die richtige Beratung vor Ort, wenn denn keiner was dagegen hat werde ich mich mit anmelden.

Wir sind Nachbarn Truttafriend, ich komme aus Hoisdorf!!


 fischli #h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Nachbar#h 

Dann steht einem gemeinsamen Küstenfliegenfischen ja schon vorher nichts im Wege#h


----------



## fischli (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Truttafriend,

das wäre ja eine tolle Sache, bin bisher aber nur mit der Spinnrute ausgerüstet!!

Gruß fischli #h  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Dezember 2003)

> Selbstverständlich bringen wir genug Leihgerät zum testen mit.



:m 

Kannst also die Spinne zu Hause lassen 

Ist eh besser. So ganz ohne Erfahrung ist das am Anfang mit der Fliege ganz schön heikel und mann kann  etwas Haare lassen:q


----------



## fischli (4. Dezember 2003)

das ist ja große Klasse wann wollen wir los! Dezember geht bei mir bestimmt nicht mehr, aber im frühen Frühjahr??

fischli :z  :z


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Dezember 2003)

ich 2-3 mal die Woche an der Küste.

Musst dich nur einklinken#h


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2003)

@ Tim: solltest Du mich mit dem "Haare lassen" gemeint haben - geht nich!!!! :q:q:q:q

(und ich pack trotzdem leichtes Gepäck ein! )


----------



## fischli (4. Dezember 2003)

Ok, ich werd mich melden #h 

fischli


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Dezember 2003)

> Haare lassen" gemeint haben - geht nich



noch 5 Jahre. Dann bei mir auch nicht mehr :q :m 

Das liegt am hohen Testosteronspiegel bei r i c h t i g e n Männern:m


----------



## simon s (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ich wehre auch auf jeden fall dabei ein wenig was Lernen.


MFG Simon:m


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Dezember 2003)

#h


----------



## fly-martin (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Infos zu dem Einsteigertreffen Fliegenfischen sind in dem neuen Thread zusammengefasst.
Dort gibt es auch eine Terminumfrage...


----------



## Panschy (17. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin.


Ich hätte wohl auch interesse, wenn noch ein Platz frei ist.

Allerdings hab ich grad nen neuen job, daher muss ich mal fragen ob ich überhaupt Urlaub bekommen würde.

An den Leuten die aus der gegend um Paderborn kommen. könnt ihr mir sagen weit ist Hövelhof von Husen entfernt ist?

Ansonsten wenn ich denn Urlaub bekomme könnte ich auch noch eine Person ausn Ruhrpott (umkreis Essen) mitnehmen


Mfg Flo


----------

